# MBTI Type and Dreams



## JKRfan (Apr 20, 2014)

1. What's your MBTI Type?
INTP
2. Have you ever had a lucid dream?
Yes.
3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.)
How would I know? I normally remember at least a few dreams each night but if I don't remember the others how am I supposed to know that I'm forgetting them? (I'd say I remember more dreams than the average person)
4. Have you ever had a recurring dream?
Only a few, and they are all very spread out (a few years, at least)


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

1. What's your MBTI Type?
_INFJ
_
2. Have you ever had a lucid dream?
_Yes_

3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.)
_By what context? Like do I wake up from a dream and instantly forget it or do I just remember dreaming in general?_

4. Have you ever had a recurring dream?
_Lately cats keep showing up in my dreams. _


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

1. What's your MBTI Type?
ENTJ
2. Have you ever had a lucid dream?
Yep, plenty of times. They're pretty awesome.
3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.)
99% of the time
4. Have you ever had a recurring dream?
Yeah, when I was younger I had strange dreams that a giant, 2 meter tall white toothpick was chasing me around a house. When it caught me it tickled me to death.


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

*1. What's your MBTI Type?*
INTP.

*2. Have you ever had a lucid dream*?
Yes. But it's really difficult for me to achieve. Maybe I'm too lazy. Or I'm not susceptible. Or both.

*3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.)*
79,1%.

*4. Have you ever had a recurring dream?*
Never.


----------



## Luciana (Mar 1, 2017)

1. What's your MBTI Type? 
- *INFJ*

2. Have you ever had a lucid dream? 
- *Yes, many times.* Once an astral projection. Love it. 

3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.)
- *Around 60%*

4. Have you ever had a recurring dream?
- *Many recurring dreams. But they mostly ended at the third time.
Once I dreamed that a girl I met in my dream told me: Welcome again. I saw you in the last dream.
SCARY hahaha*


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

1. What's your MBTI Type? Eisntfp

2. Have you ever had a lucid dream? Yes! Always. XD i always see demons 

3. About how often do you remember your dreams? (Give a percent.) 
1-10% lol 

4. Have you ever had a recurring dream? Yeah. Like having sex with someone i don't like, drowning.


----------

